
My Pairwise Test Results (not bad, but got the book part wrong) - pg
http://www.likebetter.com/quiz/results?quiz_id=1376578238&user_list_id=6
======
zaidf
Yeah it's pulling my results seems like. Crazy.

------
jamiequint
It got the book part wrong on mine too.

~~~
gms
Mine too.

------
dfranke
Broken link.

~~~
pg
They must be checking a cookie match or something. I can get it. Stupid move
not to assume people would link directly to their results page. Let's leave it
up for a bit and see if they can fix that.

------
plusbryan
simple oversight. fixing now

